# Preventing Wrinkles at an early age



## blondekitten (Mar 2, 2006)

Other than avoiding too much sun exposure & using SPF, what are the most important things to do to prevent wrinkles when your still young?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 2, 2006)

Plenty of water, lots of sleep (at least 7 hours IMO), don't drink too much or too many drugs, don't eat too many fatty, sugary foods... and invest in excellent skincare, especially a day cream and a night cream never goes astray... make sure the skincare is age appropriate as well, coz if you get something stronger for say the next 10 years above your age (say for example youre 18 and you buy 25-30 year old stuff), then when you reach that age if they haven't created anything new and "stronger" then the stuff that will then be age approriate won't work as well, if at all... so go to a counter and get a person to get a skincare range to suit your skin... oh and don't frown, that also causes premature wrinkles!

.. If all else fails, get botox when you're older 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL 
Hope that helps sweetie!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

Creams and serums rich in certain vitamins are apparently good for keeping some skins younger. Things with vitamin C for instance.

Eating healthily is also good for one's skin. Oh, and the appropriate amount of sleep each night - skin has to have time to repair and regenerate!


----------



## alana_jasmine (Mar 6, 2006)

Ultraviolet light, UVA and UVB from the sun causes 90% of premature aging so sunscreen is probably the most important thing you could do.

Moisturize your skin and be careful of supposed anti-wrinkle creams because a lot of the time they contain ingridients that make your skin even more sensitive to the sun leaving yourself more open to sun damage. Research any anti-wrinkle/aging product ingridients before using them. Most of the time these products actually just plump up your skin to temporarily smooth out the skin.

As for diet: 
Yes to water, fruits, vegetables, fish.
No to recreational drugs and too much alcohol.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 13, 2006)

Basically, live clean.


----------

